# Cold Weather Fishing With Great Days



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

1-1-18
What a cool group of doods right here. Joey Mendez and his son Mario plus Miguel and Joshua. Mario is in the Army and going back next week so letâ€™s Thank our soldiers, good respectful guy here and it was good to see him get his line pulled all Morning, and letâ€™s pray for his safety. All the young fellas stayed busy and learned quickly how to chunk a Down South. There was no color favorite to the fish, we were in beautiful green water, almost too good. All i had to do was find... a ledge and bam, it was on, location was everything today, miss a ledge and youâ€™ll not find a fish.I struggled until 10 am until i figured out what the heck was going on. A head scratcher when there was no bait to be seen today and I mean none so I knew they were digging up sand eels somewhere and they were . Anyhow a good day and good peeps from Sweeny Tx.
We are in our prime months. Jan, Feb, March, April are going to be banner. For available dates contact me. â€œDonâ€™t forget to ask about the winter time special. Great cost and great funâ€. 
Capt. Hollis Forrester 
979-236-3115
www.capthollisforrester.com
#outcast_rods #downsouthlures #7dayaddiction #grindterminaltackle #Captainhollisforrester


----------

